# This is old, but still so meaningful....



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 4, 2013)

*Desiderata*

Go placidly amid the noise and haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence.
As far as possible without surrender be on good terms with all persons.
Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even the dull and ignorant; they too have their story.
Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit.
If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter;
for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.


Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans.
Keep interested in your career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
Exercise caution in your business affairs; for the world is full of trickery.
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; many persons strive for high ideals;
and everywhere life is full of heroism.


Be yourself.
Especially, do not feign affection.
Neither be critical about love; for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment it is as perennial as the grass.


Take kindly the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth.
Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. But do not distress yourself with imaginings.
Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness. Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself.


You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars;
you have a right to be here.
And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.


Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be,
and whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life keep peace with your soul.
With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world. Be careful. Strive to be happy.


© Max Ehrmann 1927


----------



## Katybug (Sep 4, 2013)

Ehrmann wrote this so beautifully.....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, I thought so, too, Katybug. 
I first read it years and years ago, and had it on my wall for many years, but eventually lost the poster somewhere along the line.  I figured that most of us have read it before, and if not, then it was good to read it; but it seemed timely with all the stress in the world, and in our lives, to read it again, so I wanted to share it.
It is just one of those timeless wisdoms, in my way of thinking.


----------



## Amethyst1 (Sep 4, 2013)

National Lampoon did a very funny satire of this many years ago--on cassette. Very cynical.

"A walk through the oceans of most souls would scarcly get your feet wet. Fall not in love, therefore,
it will stick to your face."


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 4, 2013)

Amethyst1 said:


> National Lampoon did a very funny satire of this many years ago--on cassette. Very cynical.
> 
> "A walk through the oceans of most souls would scarcly get your feet wet. Fall not in love, therefore,
> it will stick to your face."




While the original is a beautiful piece of writing, and has a few good points of advice, I think that the Lampoon version would probably fit my view of life as it really is more closely.


----------



## Anne (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you, HFL..that is so true and so meaningful; I have loved it for years.  W e need such words to live by in this stressful world.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I remember this and the lampoon.  Loved both!  Guess that makes me . . . confused...


----------



## Rainee (Sep 21, 2013)

HappyFlowerLady that is nice and sure is meaningful also  good advice  to live by.. there is another one similar written by 
Rudyard Kipling.. called "IF"  have you heard of that one? thanks for sharing..!


----------

